# what colors should i do?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i wanna match the bottom of my board im thinking and its a rome graft 151 and its bright green/black. so i was thinking green snowpants and a black jacket with green goggles? what do you think i should do?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i think you'll soon get sick of the coloUrs green and black... maybe throw something else in there.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I think it's the bottom of your snowboard and nobody should be seeing it unless you're carrying it in the parking lot. 

Get what you want, why you want it. If nothing else, post the links to the stuff you want to get intead of asking us to form a nebulous image in our heads that may or may not look at all like you.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

personally i think matching your board to your clothing is cheesy....:dunno:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, its pretty metrosexual


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

not even.


just chintzy.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

ha im kinda new soo i have no idea what to get i usually just wear plain stuff but i wanna do something different what colors do you do?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

its all about you personaly i like some loud ass neons or maybe all black wtih bright beanie gloves if you think it looks good go for it


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't worry about matching everything. It's overrated.


----------

